

Connect Email Marketing and Ecommerce to Gmail (Google Apps) with Wishery - coopr
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/4Mj8aaTAcMS

======
coopr
After getting tons of inspiration from the Hacker News community, I'm
delighted to finally share what eldavido and I have been working on for the
past few months. Let us know what you think!

~~~
DanielKehoe
Nice to see Robert Scoble referencing the app but the home page explains
Wishery better than Scoble. Though I wonder how it looks with the new GMail
UI? <http://wishery.com/>

~~~
coopr
It looks great with the new Gmail UI! Have a look at
<https://skitch.com/cmarcus/gj5r1/wishery-in-new-gmail-ui>

